# Not Baaaaaad



## dooch (Feb 26, 2017)

I have always liked lamb, but in the old days used to only bbq it. Was always prepped a couple of hrs. before with a little worch. sauce, evoo, Italian seasoning, and fresh garlic. Always a hit!

Made my first pit years ago, not reverse flow, but worked great  anyways, but before "Q" view days.

Had a big party for one of my graduating nieces, and her dad had a turkey that he raised that dressed out at 40 lbs., and a lamb that dressed out at approx. 60 lbs.

Spiced both up, and cooked both whole in the pit smoker, took all day, but the meat was amazing. Only complaint was that my lamb perched on the grill looked like a dog, had to assure people it wasn't.

Made lamb lovers out of alot of people who shied away from it beforehand.

Have a guy down the road from me raising lamb, meat chickens, fresh eggs.You get to pick your lamb on the hoof if you want, even name it.

Gotta try one on the Reverse flow this summer, will get "Q" view then.

But since I am gonna cook it, I don't think that I will name it!


----------



## daveomak (Feb 26, 2017)

....  Oh....  go ahead and give it a name....   Tell us what it is when you do...   My buddy called a steer, Sir Loin ....   Said it was delish.....


----------

